# The Surreal Paintings of Vladimir Kush are Amazing!!!



## Sunni Man

The Surreal Paintings of Vladimir Kush | DesignersCouch #thecritiquenetwork


----------



## strollingbones

beautiful...simply beautiful


----------



## Skull Pilot

Doesn't do much for me.

Looks like the illustrations in a video game.


----------



## strollingbones

and along comes grumpy skull.....

i thought the apple/butterfly ....and the gold coins/fish were rather nice......i find the pastels nice....a lot of dali in those works.....

stop being a grump skull or better yet lets see art you like

come on put your art where your mouth is....

i am a dali fan


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Skull Pilot

strollingbones said:


> and along comes grumpy skull.....
> 
> i thought the apple/butterfly ....and the gold coins/fish were rather nice......i find the pastels nice....a lot of dali in those works.....
> 
> stop being a grump skull or better yet lets see art you like
> 
> come on put your art where your mouth is....
> 
> i am a dali fan



I'd rather see an Ansel Adams photo over a painting any day


----------



## freedombecki

Finally! Someone solved the riddle of whether it was the chicken or the egg.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Wow, never had heard of this man's work. Stunning. Thank you so much for posting.

Robert


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Wow, never had heard of this man's work. Stunning. Thank you so much for posting.
> 
> Robert



LOL.. just like NASA and National Geographic never heard of yours!


----------



## strollingbones

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and along comes grumpy skull.....
> 
> i thought the apple/butterfly ....and the gold coins/fish were rather nice......i find the pastels nice....a lot of dali in those works.....
> 
> stop being a grump skull or better yet lets see art you like
> 
> come on put your art where your mouth is....
> 
> i am a dali fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather see an Ansel Adams photo over a painting any day
Click to expand...


i love adams...who doesnt but we are talking different medias


----------



## jhadha

looks amazing,..


----------



## Dajjal

Hey! Sunni man, I am surprised to see we can finally agree on something.

I went to art college myself during the 1960s and I have done a lot of paintings. Unfortuately all the scans I did of them are on my old computer which has gone wrong. But here is a artist I have appreciated since I was at college, and I am sure you will too.

Official Webpage of Prof. Ernst Fuchs

Ha, ha, I have found one of my paintings on that I posted on another forum. It is not typical of my work as I paint lots of angels and strange stuff. But the picture I painted is called "the Tiger trap".
It shows a tiger stalking a tethered lamb, but it it about the cruelty of the men that are using the lamb as a sacrifice, not about the tiger being cruel as it is just doing what tigers do.

http://myasshurts.freeforums.org/post3822.html#p3822


----------

